# Loco getting Horrible traction



## soulrider911 (Nov 27, 2011)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Hey Guys, so I just got this loco about a month ago and have not really used it much. I was running it today, and It really gets terrible traction?? I have a 15 year old loco that moves WAY better than this one? I dont get it. If I have any other train cars attached it basically wont move... I looked at the rubber contact (rubber band thing) on the one wheel and it just spins freely on my new loco. On the old one it doesn't, which I think partially why its not getting great traction? any input would be very helpful thank you so much. The engine is LBG 23196


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

hmmm... the wheels on your loco look very clean, as if it's not done a lot of running - is it new? Yet you say the rubber traction tyre spins round on the wheel? That's usually a sign that the tyre has hardened or perished due to age. You can buy replacement traction tyres. 

Also check that the pickup skates move up and down freely against the springs. A stuck skate can seriously affect loco traction.


----------



## soulrider911 (Nov 27, 2011)

I bought it unused but it an older model so replacing the rubber traction is probably a good place to start, I also noticed it goes no where as fast as my other loco, maybe this one needs a larger power source? The one I'm running is just one of the power blocks that comes in a kit, it about 20 years old I'm assuming model is 5003? Could this be an issue as well. Appreciate the help


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

soulrider, 

Does the rubber band traction tire slip on the metel driver wheeel or does the entire metal driver with traction tire spin freely? 

Michael


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

With a load, do the wheels spin, or does the motor sound like it is going around, but the wheels don't turn? If it is the latter, you might have bad idler gears.

Have you tired pressing down lightly on the engine to see if it will move along the track? If it goes then, the problem is most likely with the skates.


Chuck


----------



## soulrider911 (Nov 27, 2011)

So yes the rubber traction tyre spins freely on the wheel, i think that's why it's going no where?


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

soulrider: 
you need to replace the traction tire, it is not supposed to spin freely on the wheel. It order to replace it you would have to remove the motor block, detach the connecting rods, remove the old tire and replace with a new one. It is not a difficult job to do, but you need to pay close attention to what are doing. 

Mohammed 

http://www.allaboutlgb.com


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

You can cut off the traction tire and everything will run. There may be a bump or click as the wheel climbs up or off the rail. But in the short run it will be OK. If it runs without the tire, order one and put it on. If not there are other problems that you will need to deal with.

Some MLSers have reported running without the traction tires and everything is OK. I found the click a little annoying. 


Chuck


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I would not recommend running with out the tire. The grove in the wheel is not made to contact the rail. Get a new one it is shot.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not recommending running for the long term without a tire, but how it runs without one could help us diagnose the problem. There are still 5 wheels that provide traction. Does the engine run without any cars? I have a lot of engines that don't have any traction tires and they pull fine. 


Does it run with a little downward pressure? Put about 6 oz. of fishing weights in the cab. I don't recommend this for the long haul, but it will provide some information. It will result in excessive wear on the idler gear if you leave them in for an extended period of time.


Does it run without any cars?

Do your other engines pull a similar load?

Do the wheels spin, or just the motor?

Etc.? Tell us what really happens.




Chuck


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

If the traction tire has hardened from age, I would also suggest checking the grease in the gearbox to see if it has hardened.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

This loco will not run the same as an older version due to the electronics inside. 

The older LGB moguls had track power supplied directly to the motor, these newer versions containing the MTS upgrade capability have circuits preventing full track voltage from reaching the motor. 

Also you will notice the lights come on at full intensity before the motor starts moving the newer style engines. 

And this engine does not have lead weights, so the traction is less, but you do have a traction tire issue where it needs replacing.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

I had the same problem with my forney. Check the sliders and see if they move up and down freeley if they do not put a drop of lube on them. If the sliders do not move up and down and are sticking they will hold the engine up enough that the engine will loose traction. Hope this will help.


----------

